# Barnaby, kitten pictures.



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

Oops, caught in the bathroom sink.










What a cute little kitten... probably 10-12 weeks old










On this picture you can kind of see his subtle tabby markings (where did that ball go to?)










This used to be his favorite blanket to hide in, obviously he outgrew it because he stopped laying in/on it after he was about a year old.










...and at about 2 1/2 years old.



When I was looking for a cat at the shelter I wanted to find one that was very friendly. Originally I had my name down on another kitten that was described as very sweet & friendly (and was) but an older couple had claimed him first so the Russian Blue kitten (who is now my Barnaby) was my second choice. Three years later I can't ever imagine having chosen a cat other than Barnaby. He ended up being the perfect choice for me. He's such a sweetheart and even though he's 3 years old, he still has a high pitched kitten "mew", especially when he begs. 

My only regret was not getting one of his siblings as well. At the time I had been visiting the shelter, I was itching and sneezing while I was there and was afraid that my allergies would be much worse with 2 cats at home. It turns out that I have no allergy problems with Barnaby unless I touch my eyes after touching him. As much as I would like to have a companion for him, he seems to be content where he is.


----------



## LiCieWishy (Apr 2, 2003)

Barnaby is sooooo cute. He's such a nice looking cat. Love the grey fur!


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Awww, what a cutie! It looks as if he's make of silk.


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Wow, he does look a lot like Psi! Man he's cute! Funny thing is, Psi wasn't our first choice either hehe. He had a brother that looked the same as him but was darker and supposedly a little calmer. But this older couple had said before us that they wanted the darker one, so we took Psi. Sometimes I wish we brought home an adult cat because Samhain might have adjusted better, but I just love Psi. He's so...kitten-y, hehe. I love to watch him play and explore and fall off things and he's sooo cuddly. Was Barnaby a cuddly kitten? I can't wait until Samhain and him get along though!

Psi's tabby stripes are pretty much the same darkness as Barnaby's when he was a kitten. Did they fade a bit?

tanyuh


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

Actually I think it's just the opposite because I never noticed any tabby stripes until he grew. He was (and still is) a very friendly and cuddly cat. He used to sleep on my chest when I would be in the recliner watching TV (blocking my view of course). Now he lays in my lap and falls asleep on a nightly basis. Just a sweetie!


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Guess I just can't see the stripes very well in your Avatar picture. Any other older pictures? 

Haha, I am so demanding! "I want kitten pictures!" "Now I want more adult pictures!" Hehehe. But he's so CUTE!


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

Wow a cutey! :wink:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a beautiful cat!


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

What a beauty.  He looks so regal in the last picture.


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

At times when he is playing and focusing on an object intensely, his pupils enlarge to almost completely fill his eyes. They look like big black marbles. I'm trying to get a picture of him like that so I can post it. I just have to have my camera in the right place at the right time.


----------

